# What strain of pumilio is this?



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi All,
I have a small pumilio female that I bought that was just labeled as a "strawberry dart frog"

Any idea of what her specific name/strain might be?


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Cristobal maybe??

I would return the question back to the seller and find out for sure though. If he/she doesn't know, ask where they got it and keep researching. 

You can never 100% be right based off of physical appearances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

kenstyles said:


> Hi All,
> I have a small pumilio female that I bought that was just labeled as a "strawberry dart frog"
> 
> Any idea of what her specific name/strain might be?


Does look like cristobal but without site/line info it will be hard to be sure and tonight to sell and or breed.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a Cristobal, I'm positive. The importer was offering mixed groups of various locales a while back and only the Cristobals came in looking like that.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> It's a Cristobal, I'm positive. The importer was offering mixed groups of various locales a while back and only the Cristobals came in looking like that.


whoa whoa whoa....hold on there.

'Looks' like Cristobal, that is for sure. A spotted Salt Creek, a Bahia Grande, and mixed bag of pums that some importer got in unlabeled.

If this person now takes your advice, or worse still, the person just reading this at home who also bought some random 'Strawberry Dart Frog', then decides he/she can breed them and sell them with other names, then that is a problem.

Label it what you want but I would keep your 'pet' as it was sold to you and not go pairing it up and breeding. 

Perhaps that is not the OPs intention anyways, this is just a general statement I am making and TBH I dont like the definiteness of Justin [sorry buddy] labeling based upon sight alone. 

We've been down that road. Chiriqui Grande, Bruno, various thumbnails from Europe Almirante/Man Creek and many more 'hobby' labeled frogs based upon "they really really look like that so". We've mislabeled darts for 10, 20 years. 

General warning. 

Its a "Strawberry Dart Frog"

Most likely btw WC and needs to be QT and treated otherwise you risk the rest of you collection if you were not aware, especially since it looks like it is already in nice new digs.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

my question is how do you know it is a female. also can't you just tell us who sold it to you. that sometimes helps with knowing what it is.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take my whips now. Hahahaha...

Very good points Shawn, this is what happens when I write posts on my phone before drinking coffee in the morning.  

While I certainly used "definite" wording, I wouldn't suggest breeding or selling this animal as anything other then you obtained it as.

It still looks like a Cristobal though, but with good points being made, one can't be sure. Which, I now remember that the animals were labeled as that because the exporters just through leftovers into the shipment and sent them all unlabeled. They were destined for the pet trade and not the breeders.




sports_doc said:


> whoa whoa whoa....hold on there.
> 
> 'Looks' like Cristobal, that is for sure. A spotted Salt Creek, a Bahia Grande, and mixed bag of pums that some importer got in unlabeled.
> 
> ...


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats the point that needs to be made no--- real data. No real name. Assorted frog , I'm sure its a nice frog but it is not specific enough to say exactly what it is, cristobal phenotype. I agree but exactly no way. Expecially since it was sold as assorted.
If it was defined from the beginning of the process thats a whole different deal. 
There is a level of trust that is involved, and right now it just a nice frog.

My 2 cents.
Daryl


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

I got the frog from backwater and I found out from them that it is a almirante


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

kenstyles said:


> I got the frog from backwater and I found out from them that it is a almirante


maybe its just me but even with them saying its an almirante, id still wager my money on it being a cristobal.. I am no expert by any means... but it says more cristo than almirante.. I have never personally seen an almirante like that.. So just puts even more doubt in my mind about the pictured frog. Just my two cents though


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I am sure we all know who this importer is. I have seen the generic "strawberry dart frog's" on their price list. What worries me, is obviously these are unclassified/locale frogs, that are cheaper for that reason. However, if they came in like that, how do the others come in? I have heard stories (mind you, stories) that ALL the Pumilio come in unlabeled, lumped together, and are then sorted based upon appearance, phonotype, etc. Strictly speaking,  is there anyone who has literally witnessed the unpacking of a new shipment as it arrives, and how they are labeled? 

I agree with the others, it looks like a Cristobal, but you will never know, and Backwater......I'm not sure I would trust them now saying it is an Almirante, after the fact. I have no experience with backwater though, I just know they are a re-seller of fresh imported frogs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If this were a game, I would put money on it that it is a Cristobal. It's not a game, though, so if this were my frog, he would be enjoyed and never bred. Personally, I wouldn't buy any frog frog a place that know's so very little about what they are selling, that they call it a strawberry dart frog. Strawberry dart frog is a label that no real frogger would ever use. It's a little bit like describing your dog's breed as "Fuzzy", or your cat as "one of those 4 legged types".

You have some accomplished Pumilio breeders right here in this thread. Breeders that would never sell you an unknown local frog. (nope, not me, I'm more into Ranitomeya).


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> If this were a game, I would put money on it that it is a Cristobal. It's not a game, though, so if this were my frog, he would be enjoyed and never bred. Personally, I wouldn't buy any frog frog a place that know's so very little about what they are selling, that they call it a strawberry dart frog. Strawberry dart frog is a label that no real frogger would ever use. It's a little bit like describing your dog's breed as "Fuzzy", or your cat as "one of those 4 legged types".
> 
> You have some accomplished Pumilio breeders right here in this thread. Breeders that would never sell you an unknown local frog. (nope, not me, I'm more into Ranitomeya).


It's probably closer to describing your dogs breed as a terrier, or hound, and your cat as a domestic short hair. truthful enough description, but not very specific. 
i do have an"almirante" that looks nothing like my others, so although it's entirely possible, my guess is also cristobal based on looks. i would say, go ahead and breed her if you can, just don't plan on selling any as "cristobal". you could always try to sell as a "strawberry dart frog" but you will catch flack for doing so here.


----------

